

New Zealand PM apologizes to Kim Dotcom (video) - jklp
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/national/news/video.cfm?c_id=1503075&gal_cid=1503075&gallery_id=128168

======
lutusp
No text! I suggest that people who post a video with no accompanying text,
include a warning flag "[Video Only]", in the fashion of "[PDF]", so people
will be warned that they won't be able to (a) absorb the content very quickly
compared to watching a video, or (b) copy/paste relevant sections for the
purpose of editorial comment.

~~~
pav3l
"Of course I apologize to Mr. Dotcom. I appologize to New Zealanders, because
every New Zealander that sits within a category of holding a permanent
residency, or New Zealand citizen, is entitled to be protected from the law,
when it comes to GCSB, um.. we failed to provide appropriate protection to
him."

------
patrickgzill
Apologies are nice; now, who is going to jail for what happened?

~~~
ihsw
Excerpt:

"Do you take any responsibility for what's taken place, as Prime Minister?"

"Well ultimately of course I'm accountable for GCSB and I won't walk away from
my responsibilities there, but I would simply say this is an operational
matter, it was at a pretty basic level, and it's been the system in place for
a very long time. It wasn't overly complex, it didn't come about because we
changed something. The day I found out about it was the day I issued a full
inquiry and I've been very upfront and honest about what's now gone wrong."

GCSB: Government Security Communications Bureau

~~~
lostlogin
Upfront and honest? He has been caught out lying about key dates when he found
out about Dotcom spying, and according to today's paper his revised story is a
lie too, as there may be a tape recording of him mentioning something about it
considerably earlier.
[http://m.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objec...](http://m.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10839932)

~~~
veb
I give him props for ordering the review, saying something might be fishy and
then the eventual apology so quickly though.

------
junto
A straight talking Prime Minister who is not trying to talk his way out of
blame. Awesome.

~~~
doesnt_know
If you've been following the story you would know this clip is a complete
farce. When pressed for any real information he falls back on the tried and
true "I don't recall".

It's still up for debate whether he has been lying this entire time and knew
about the entire thing.

[http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&obj...](http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10839932)

------
grecy
So now the PM has apologized, what ramifications does that have for Dotcom,
Megaupload and the ongoing legal stuff?

Does Megaupload get all it's servers and data back, immeidately?

Are all the charges against Dotcom and Megaupload dropped?

It is now clear the American authorities broke the law, and Dotcom can pursue
them?

------
accarrino
what a mess

